# This just in......



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

The 1st Envelope came in the mail last night from one of our resident FSU fans.. SpotandStalk... Thanks for playing bro!

It's Official, wrote from the hands of an FSU fan and mailed from Tallahassee...

Jameis Winston Sucks.... #EXPO5ED!


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 13, 2015)

So if Jameis "sucks" and was exposed, what does that make Mariota?  

At least Jameis won this.   The "greatest college football player in America" couldnt get it done.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> So if Jameis "sucks" and was exposed, what does that make Mariota?
> 
> At least Jameis won this.   The "greatest college football player in America" couldnt get it done.



Sucks less?  He did just beat the Noles, not so much against OSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> So if Jameis "sucks" and was exposed, what does that make Mariota?
> 
> At least Jameis won this.   The "greatest college football player in America" couldnt get it done.



I didn't write it... Just passing it along..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> So if Jameis "sucks" and was exposed, what does that make Mariota?
> 
> At least Jameis won this.   The "greatest college football player in America" couldnt get it done.




thats so last year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thats so last year.



More recent than yours.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 13, 2015)

I mailed yours out Monday...and no, mine does not say anything like that on it!  Heck, I should have addressed it to JW's biggest fan!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> More recent than yours.



and only 1 not 3.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

alphachief said:


> I mailed yours out Monday...and no, mine does not say anything like that on it!  Heck, I should have addressed it to JW's biggest fan!



No worries... I have a Sharpie...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and only 1 not 3.



Still more recent.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2015)

I knew better than to bet on that game. 


O well, it's all good. Can't wait to see the one I get after next years playoff.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I knew better than to bet on that game.
> 
> 
> O well, it's all good. Can't wait to see the one I get after next years playoff.



Why would you want to change from your current Avatar??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> So if Jameis "sucks" and was exposed, what does that make Mariota?
> 
> At least Jameis won this.   The "greatest college football player in America" couldnt get it done.



I wasn't meaning Jameis was exposed as much as the whole team. Expo5ed just had a nice ring to it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wasn't meaning Jameis was exposed as much as the whole team. Expo5ed just had a nice ring to it.



It did! When I opened up and started laughing my wife just looked at me funny.. I had to explain it! 

Good stuff! Way to be a sport!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It did! When I opened up and started laughing my wife just looked at me funny.. I had to explain it!
> 
> Good stuff! Way to be a sport!



Its all in fun. 

Wait, you have a wife???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Its all in fun.
> 
> Wait, you have a wife???



Why do you think I keep commenting about your Avatar.. It's not like I really like to see her picture plastered all over the internet but I don't mind for this forum..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why would you want to change from your current Avatar??



I feel bad about wearing a Uga avatar but good lord I can't make myself take it down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why do you think I keep commenting about your Avatar.. It's not like I really like to see her picture plastered all over the internet but I don't mind for this forum..



That's funny, she never mentioned a husband when I was taking that picture. 


She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's funny, she never mentioned a husband when I was taking that picture.
> 
> 
> She's a keeper for sure.






Got me there!!! 

You know the old saying... No matter how hot she his, there is some man somewhere sick of her crap..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I feel bad about wearing a Uga avatar but good lord I can't make myself take it down.




It's hard to give you a hard time when I see that Avatar..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got me there!!!
> 
> You know the old saying... No matter how hot she his, there is some man somewhere sick of her crap..



That last sentence is a great sig line.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You know the old saying... No matter how hot she his, there is some man somewhere sick of her crap..



That's right. And there are 50 more thinking "it can't be that bad".


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Its all in fun.
> 
> Wait, you have a wife???



He lives in Utah; he might have several


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 14, 2015)

I pitty a man that has more than one wife.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> He lives in Utah; he might have several





1 headache is more than enough!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wild Turkey said:


> I pitty a man that has more than one wife.



This^^^^^^.  never know about those western US types.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2015)

alphachief said:


> I mailed yours out Monday...and no, mine does not say anything like that on it!  Heck, I should have addressed it to JW's biggest fan!



Came in the mail yesterday!  

Somebody had wrote "Go Noles" on the ends of the bill...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Came in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Somebody had wrote "Go Noles" on the ends of the bill...



whatcha gonn do with all that cashola  I can pick you up a dozen belk bowl t shirts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> whatcha gonn do with all that cashola  I can pick you up a dozen belk bowl t shirts.



I guess it'll be beer money for my elk hunt next week... 

And NO! I don't want a stupid Belk Bowl shirt!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess it'll be beer money for my elk hunt next week...
> 
> And NO! I don't want a stupid Belk Bowl shirt!



post pics of what you spent the money on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess it'll be beer money for my elk hunt next week...
> 
> And NO! I don't want a stupid Belk Bowl shirt!



4 for 9.99 at my local belk yesterday.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad you got it.  That's what makes college football season so fun!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 21, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Glad you got it.  That's what makes college football season so fun!



jameis and his antics off the field and that awesome beast of a miss st program too.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> jameis and his antics off the field and that awesome beast of a miss st program too.



And kids selling pot out of their athletic dorm room without punishment...that adds to the hillarity of it all as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> post pics of what you spent the money on.




Just got back but the money went towards supplies for my Cow Elk hunt.. Paid off too!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a mighty fine Georgia sweat shirt! Nice cow elk, too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just got back but the money went towards supplies for my Cow Elk hunt.. Paid off too!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just got back but the money went towards supplies for my Cow Elk hunt.. Paid off too!!



Looking at that sweatshirt, I think you meant your Cow Belk hunt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 26, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Looking at that sweatshirt, I think you meant your Cow Belk hunt.



He should have worn the belk bowl t shirt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Looking at that sweatshirt, I think you meant your Cow Belk hunt.





Matthew6 said:


> He should have worn the belk bowl t shirt.



At least we came home with a trophy!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> At least we came home with a trophy!



And a complimentary bottle of Beyonce's latest fragrance.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> And a complimentary bottle of Beyonce's latest fragrance.



Still more than what FSU came home with.. Jameis would have had to steal that bottle!


----------

